# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  modlisation SPEM, BPMN, BPML

## ngouagme

Bonjour  tous,

quelqu'un aurait ou pourrait-il me pousser la doc (lien) sur au moins un des aspects ci-dessous: SPEM, BPML, BPMN.

ils servent pour la plupart  modliser des processus logiciels, SPEM par exemple fait partie des spcifications de l'OMG (c'est un profil UML).

Je vous remercie d'avance.

a urge un peu!

----------


## Hephaistos007

Quelles types de documentation ? Parce qu'il n'y a plus complet que la doc officielle sur le site de l'OMG !

----------

